# Please help me, I need your help! Folder locker problems flkw



## moitrang7677 (Dec 2, 2009)

Hi I have installed a trial version Folder Lock 6.3.0 and everything works fine all file encrypted successfully first time.

Now I have added new folders to the FolderLock and in encryption it gives an error that tmp file is lock later I cant see the new data that I added in the FolderLock although the old data is showing perfectly.

Another file created with ext. .flkw and the size is around 35GB. How should I retrieve data from .flkw file as I think this is a temp folderlock file that can have all the new data

Thanks in advance.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Sounds like a question for the folks that produced the software, FolderLock.


----------



## naimur_kj (Mar 29, 2010)

That folder lock software always getting trouble. I was also tried with it. That time it locked my system files also and my system got screwed much.


----------



## Husky001 (Oct 22, 2010)

Try this... I renamed its extension .flk it may show as .flkw and you don’t want that, also you must change it via windows explorer.

I had tried just renaming it normally by right clicking and renaming but that didn’t work. So I did it via file extensions in windows explorer instead. I now have all my files back.

If anyone else has this issue follow this advice......

[url]http://www.mediacollege.com/microsoft/windows/extension-change.html[/URL]


----------

